# Squat The Planet "Map"



## Agni Riniari (Dec 4, 2014)

I had an idea last night as I looked at my atlas, "It would be awesome if there was a map that had locations of Co-ops from the states and cities listed, or other useful location information for travelers."

I have one for train travel, and just a regular Continental US atlas, but I would really love to be able to see some cool places to stop, get some help, or help some people out, or just visit and hang out with other like-minded people, and be able to plan my routes accordingly.

Anyway, let me know your thoughts people.

- Agni


----------



## Tude (Dec 4, 2014)

I did something like that for a long bike trip a bunch of us did a several years ago going around Lakes Ontario and Erie - I had the maps for bike routes and road stretches - and then I researched all the bike shops around the route, bike clubs and things to see/do. Contacted the bike clubs too for their input. Then combined it all together by the area we were traveling that day. We really relied on that info - especially for bike shops. This was before we had all the info from smart phones. We did have a cheap GPS with us but that thing was unreliable - we were lost and we got out the GPS - it said the bike route went here. LOL - we were on a 2" "trail" going through fields. We must have looked like dorks! Some of the guys were PO'd - they had super expensive bikes (one was a new $10,000 carbon fiber roadbike) I'm always the researching person for a trip, for ex - was recently in Pensacola and I had a bucket list - finally had a bourbon aged ale at World of Beers (600 varieties), went through a haunted abandoned fort, went through an old haunted cemetery, etc. I don't know of a one document for stp - but I know we have a fairly new section "Areas by Destination" which we've been filling with travel facts and places by area. You might check that out for some info.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 4, 2014)

I too have thought it would be cool to have all of that type of info online. Here is the list of catholic worker movement communities.

http://www.catholicworker.org/communities/commlistall.cfm


----------



## kidbob (Dec 4, 2014)

So i was in p-cola two yrs ago and was having problems finding things like fresh water and dumpsters worth diving in...and had also done some rather extensive map searching on the game GTA:v(*hidden packages*) when i get hit with an bright idea....what if we as travelers had a an app map...in which any users could drop a ciggerette butt icon or a dumpster icon or a food icon or a water fountain icon..just drop a pin on this map to let other users know...HEY u can find this shit RIGHT HERE...i mentioned an app called pherophone in a previus message in which ur phone drops breadcrumb data to lead users to a stash of fire wood i left in montgomery...and i mentioned using gps for doin safe drops of anything....matt kinda puts gps data up every now and then for cool stuff...but id really like to see a map app come to fruition...very similar to a gta map.... That way when i roll up into an unfamiliar town..i know a water faucet is 2.8 miles from where i am now...and ol travilin mans camp(which is friendly to travelers) is 2.7 miles...so using this app i know what im lookin for....and how to get to it...i know im askin alot.. Especially cause most ppl dont have the tech...but more and more are..an i just cant help but dream lol


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Dec 7, 2014)

If anyone knows how to create apps for smartphones/tablets, they could TOTALLY do this. It would be great to also be able to merge it with Google Maps.


----------



## Agni Riniari (Dec 7, 2014)

I like the app ideas, and the breadcrumbs would be usual for those with smartphones, in the very least to provide new info for updating any Non-Live versions of the map.

I really would like to see something come of this, so we can distribute a piece of information for people to find all of the community things in state or town.

I am thinking on a framework for how to go about this, which likely will include a number of volunteers, and will come back with any more ideas. Please feel free to do the same.

- Agni


----------



## kidbob (Dec 7, 2014)

All of these are things id LOVE to see come to fruition.
I just dont have any connections like that..there is a few apps out there(google play "homeless") and they tell u where to find ur avg rescue mission and i think even food not bombs locations.but i was speakin more along the lines of more crustie "free" things like water spickets..or secluded ponds..or even locations of hop outs(via breadcrumb?) and squats or camps. Id imagine this app to have all the combined efforts of the inter-webz especially this site.and be password secure...for instance...a small donation would allow download and access to all the information.each password is differant(unlike the wanderers atlas) so u couldnt share the password....im not saying that this information shouldnt be free.just that in some way...those who contributed get rewarded...
Maybe MATT could include as a reward for donating to his site..access to this app.
It would generate revenue i think for matt because all the oogles would love the tech!!! 
Im just a dreamer man...fancy ideas and not much else.


----------



## Waya anisitsune (Jan 28, 2015)

It's not an app, just a webpage. But you don't need to login or create an account to view it or place a pin. Let me know what you think. http://bit.ly/18sLKbw

BTW: The 2 test pins I placed are in central Kansas, near the Nebraska border. I currently have it set to zoom to your 'guessed location' so you might not see them when you first bring it up.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 28, 2015)

I used a website called batchgeo to create the STP most hated places map (http://batchgeo.com/map/77b300e3e64bf960ac39ea0ba45254c5). You can copy data direct from a spreadsheet and it plots it on a world map for you. i don't know if this site would be in any way useful for what you guys are speaking about. Here's the link in case. http://batchgeo.com/


----------



## Preacher (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfs Paw said:


> It's not an app, just a webpage. But you don't need to login or create an account to view it or place a pin. Let me know what you think. http://bit.ly/18sLKbw
> 
> BTW: The 2 test pins I placed are in central Kansas, near the Nebraska border. I currently have it set to zoom to your 'guessed location' so you might not see them when you first bring it up.


I've bulk imported every Pilot-Flying J and am currently adding in every PA state liquor store.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 21, 2015)

Preacher said:


> I've bulk imported every Pilot-Flying J and am currently adding in every PA state liquor store.


Still working on this. Any help from others would be appreciated. Everybody knows of 1 thing that is useful. Know a place that you can get a shower? Your favorite Army-Navy store? Put it on there. *ANYTHING* that we as a community would find useful. Pay it forward. Please, give your opinion of the place and be STP's yelp for the place.

If you don't see a custom pin for the type of place you're marking just use any generic one and I'll make a custom pin. Be as detailed as you can, but this isn't Harvard so whatever. I'll clean it up. FYI: If you don't create a login you'll be given a link to go back and edit your entry if you want to.

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=1294651


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Mar 22, 2015)

I found a google map file for a full US rail map updated in feb 2014, is there a way I can upload that or s/t? 

here's the URL
http://maps.google.com/gallery/details?id=z4f-ZuCLmiKg.k-kwFRNT_m9c&hl=en


----------



## Preacher (Mar 22, 2015)

@nanoperception Thx. It would get imported in through KLM import. The paths do parallel the rail lines, but are several miles off. There is so much data in a rail map also that I think it would take a really long time to load and for someone to navigate around too. I think that's something that needs to stay an map unto itself. I have a link up in the description to a very good, very detailed rail map. I really do appreciate you taking the time to submit something, though. Don't let this put you off.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 22, 2015)

nanoperception said:


> I found a google map file for a full US rail map updated in feb 2014, is there a way I can upload that or s/t?
> 
> here's the URL
> http://maps.google.com/gallery/details?id=z4f-ZuCLmiKg.k-kwFRNT_m9c&hl=en



I looked at this map & is no where complete or full!


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Mar 22, 2015)

Preacher said:


> @nanoperception Thx. It would get imported in through KLM import. The paths do parallel the rail lines, but are several miles off. There is so much data in a rail map also that I think it would take a really long time to load and for someone to navigate around too. I think that's something that needs to stay an map unto itself. I have a link up in the description to a very good, very detailed rail map. I really do appreciate you taking the time to submit something, though. Don't let this put you off.



Wow, i can't believe i didn't check the accuracy before i posted this, that map isn't very precise. Also you're right it should be it's own map, and a link in the desc. of what? can't find what you're talking about rn, but that's probably just because im high, my bad. So, sorry i submitted useless information that was already available, I'll double check next time! 

@highwayman
Yeah, I know, my bad. I thought it was better at first glance but after a little more looking around it's very obviously neither accurate nor detailed enough.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 22, 2015)

@nanoperception In my map's description. 

 
Traveler's Helper 
Free, interesting and useful places, items and businesses for travelers, squatters, bums and all the Citizens Of The Outside. Be as detailed as you can and put the pin as close as you can. Leave in your Handle if you want credit. If you want to update an existing pin but don't have access, place another one next to it and add the info. Remember, if you use something off of the map DON'T BLOW IT UP or this will eventually get password protected. Lets keep it open for everyone. THX!!!!! For interactive rail maps see http://www.openrailwaymap.org/ 

And excuse that the map is a mess right now, I just imported a big file and it messed up a bunch of existing pins.


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Mar 23, 2015)

@Preacher 
wow, can't believe i missed that SMH at myself.


----------

